# 36g bowfront question



## skyjacker07 (Jan 1, 2016)

As title says, I have a 36 bowfront, I currently have a current satellite plus on it, if I added a finnex 24/7 with it, would that be medium light or closer to high light? With substrate I'm barely over 18" to the top of the tank. Pic of my setup currently.


----------



## Plantpilot (Feb 4, 2016)

I've got the Planted 24/7 Plus on the same tank. You're probably looking at solid medium light (even high light for tall plants) maybe closer to low light down toward the bottom corners. I don't use CO2 (I do use Excel). The only issue I have with the 24/7 is that you're only getting about 4 hours at 100%. I thought about getting another one and staggering the timing a few hours for extended duration at 100%. I also think it'd give me more spread into the harder to reach areas.


----------

